# PICTURES OF VQ40DE VAKVE TRAIN



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any pictures of the VQ40DE valve train. I know it's a dual overhead cam. I would like to know if it's a roller type cam follower, or if it uses rocker arms. 
I've looked all over the internet, but can't come up with a picture.

Thanks in advance

westex

Oops, misspelled VALVE in the heading.


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

Can you tell from any of these cutaways.

Google Image Result for http://www.nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2005/pathfinder/bw/vq40.jpg


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Argo73.
Just what I was looking for. I'm assuming the V6 valve train is the same as the V8. Basically this is a flat tappet engine (no rollers).
The reason I wanted to know was for the selection of oil I'm going to use. I've seen some reports that engines with flat tappets are showing high iron on oil analysis using SM/GF4 rated oils. Now that I know I will use a group III based synthetic oil. Pennzoil Platinum 
5W-30 is what I plan to use. 
Since the reduction of phosphorus anti-wear additive (ZDDP) in the GF4/SM oils has caused some concern about increased wear on the tappets.
thanks,

westex


----------

